# Swedish Carbine M94-14



## sneakers (Mar 27, 2013)

Any help in identifing an "Acceptance Marking" on my M94-14. I have a post on the open forum in greater detail, but the basic is this. There is an [A S] on the left side of the receiver just below the Crown. The book that I have on Swedish Mausers indicates this is a Finnish Army acceptance mark that was applied to a quanity of "rifles" that went to the Finns durring the "Winter War" (WW2) Does any one know if this was mistake in the book and "carbines also went to the Finns?? As my other post indicates this carbine is in excellent condition and it does not seem likely that could have seen hard service.


----------

